# Stick-Fencing.



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

An article in the current issue of Budo International magazine, now available in a North American edition also, has an article on Portuguese stick-fencing _O Jogo do Pau_. The stickfighter profiled is alleged to ahve defdeated Korean and Japanese masters using what is Portugal's only native martial art, a form of stickfighting based on fencing. They wear vaguely kendo-like armour and the few techniques shown resemble Japanese _jo_ techniques to me. A video is available--indeed, pushing videos and DVDs seems to be an important _raison d'etre_ for the magazine.

See also these links.

_Edited to fix URL. -Arnisador_


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

This has what amounts to a short kata:
http://www.arscives.com/jogodopau/


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *An article in the current issue of Budo International magazine, now available in a North American edition also, has an article on Portuguese stick-fencing O Jogo do Pau. *



The now-current issue of this magazine has an article on Canary Islands staff fighting.


----------



## moromoro (Mar 29, 2003)

i have just asked questions about these arts in the WMA forum, i wonder if stick fencing is the right term for these arts???

terry


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2003)

I don't know! Some FMA are certainly strongly influenced by Spanish fencing and retain something of the feel of it, but in general perhaps it isn't the best term.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

the person in the budo international article about o jogo pau now has an official web site

thanks

terry


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2003)

The current issue of Budo International magazine (#10) has a brief sequence of techniques from Jogo Do Pau.


----------



## westernwarrior (Sep 5, 2003)

Arnisador, your first link was dead for me. Here are some good ones. The second one has good links to links.
http://home.dbio.uevora.pt/~oliveira/Jogo_Pau/J_Pau.htm

http://artesmarciais.planetaclix.pt/jogodopau/


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2003)

Fixed it--thanks for pointing it out to me. When we updated the site a while back many of the links to threads became  broken. They are missing a "/forum" after the site's address.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

